# Replacement battery not charging



## nelson1969 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an Old MacBook (purchased back in late 2006). Original battery already died (at least I thought it was the battery because it wasn't charging).  I purchased a replacement battery and it was working for a week or so...then last night while unplugged laptop just died...and back to the Not Charging thing again.  System Profiler says it is not charging and it only has 51 cycles.  Help!!!  Thank you.


----------



## djackmac (Nov 20, 2009)

does the light on the magsafe adapter light at all? If so does it light amber or green. You may want to get some Isopropyl alcohol and a cotton swab and clean the magsafe dc-in connection on the macbook and while you are at it check for anything that might be stuck there. It is magnetic so something metal might be stuck there and causing the issue. Also you want to check the AC adapter itself. It has 4 tiny gold pins and if one or more gets stuck down it may cause the machine not to charge. If one of the pins is stuck down sometimes you can get it to pop up again using an ink pen or paper clip. Also check the cable at the end and see if the protective coating is torn off and bare wires are showing.


----------



## edelart (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey DJackmac! I just follow your steps (I just cleaned the 4 gold pins with alcohol and the mac entrance as well) and my white macbook is working again the battery (by the way is new) it is charging again, Thanks so much!!


----------

